
Qualcomm says future iPhones will solely use modems from Intel - parvenu74
https://9to5mac.com/2018/07/25/qualcomm-says-iphones-to-use-intel/
======
bnj
I remember seeing reports that the Qualcomm powered iPhones has superior
performance over the intel variation. I wonder if Intel has been able to make
improvements to reduce the gap?

